# Hyperthyroid and pain???



## beth1954 (May 19, 2004)

I have lost two cats to hyperthyroidism. My mother now has a cat with the same problem. I allowed my two cats to live much longer than they should have. They were down to skin and bones and quality of life was next to nothing. I have beat myself up over this many times.

My mother's cat has started throwing up now, having a little diahrrea, and is a bit lethargic. (I know--cats with hyperthyroidism usually are hyper-active, but neither of mine were either.)

What I'm hoping someone will know is this--do you think that her cat is in pain or discomfort? He has been on meds for a few months now, and did gain one pound back, but the throwing up and hair pulling has gotten worse.

My mother wants to know this so that she doesn't leave it go too long. She can't afford the other treatments.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Can't help sorry but sending purrs and prayers


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

No ideas for you, other than maybe the prescription dosage needs to be adjusted....has he been back to the vet? Maybe Dr. Jean will have some advice the next time she logs on. Good luck, hope he improves.


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

Medication suppresses the thyroid gland, if the correct amount of medication is given, the cat should not be losing weight and should not show other symptoms of hyperT (such as hyperactivity or ravenous appetite). 
Cats do not usually die from hyperthyroidism if its treated promptly. The disease is completely reversible with medication, and unless the cat has other medical problems, she can likely lead a normal life for many more years.

When was the last time she took the cat to the vet to have a blood panel done? When a cat is first diagnosed, it usually requires several blood tests over several months and usually several adjustments to the amount of medication to get it right, and then the cat should have a blood test done about ever 6 months and/or whenever they start showing abnormal behavior to make sure her thyroid levels are where they should be and that all her other organs are functioning well. Medication should be split up so its give twice a day, every day, at the same time.

My cat, Trixie, has had hyperthyroidism for over 3 years. I've noticed that with her, vomiting is a sign that her medication needs to be adjusted.

I think the cat needs to see a vet and have a full blood panel including T4, then you will know more.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

I would think the meds need to be adjusted as doodlebug said.
When my cat was diagnosed with hyperthyroidism they put him on methimazole. I had to take him back for blood tests every three weeks until they got the dosage just right. Then he was monitored regularly after that. He lived several years with the disease just fine. No side effects, just a happy healthy cat. It was actually cancer that got him at 14. There should not be any vomiting or diarrhea. It's possible that the meds aren't working or need to be adjusted. I'd go back to the vet.
Good luck!


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

beth1954 said:


> My mother's cat has started throwing up now, having a little diahrrea, and is a bit lethargic.


These are classic side effects of Methimazole (Tapazole). Please tell your mom to make an appointment with the vet so that they can adjust the amount of medication she is giving.


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

It really is necessary to monitor the cat when he is first put on methimazole (Tapazole). If it's been months without a recheck, then I agree, it's time!


----------

